# My saturday trip to smith & moorehouse...



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Deleted...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice.

Where did you eat? Is that Dick's?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Nice.
> 
> Where did you eat? Is that Dick's?


Yep dicks no drive in drive in in Kamas. I have to say it is not as good since the new owner took over. The fies are not homade any longer and they are using pre-made patties.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

The footlong, onion rings, strawberry shake and hot chocolate were pretty good !! 

I had thought about getting into that new _diner_, but, it was packed ! :shock:

Orvis1, I never noticed your long fingernails before.....they're gorgeous !! :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> The footlong, onion rings, strawberry shake and hot chocolate were pretty good !!
> 
> I had thought about getting into that new _diner_, but, it was packed ! :shock:
> 
> Orvis1, I never noticed your long fingernails before.....they're gorgeous !! :wink:


My old favorite was the mountian air cafe that they closed about 4 years ago, the new one has really good food but a little more fancy type place. Not sure how they would feel if you walked in and plopped down in waders.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like a awesome trip. I love that lake. I hope they get the dam fixed before next spring!!!


----------

